# Speed and Research Products, "The Outback"



## wrey (Sep 27, 2008)

As near as i can tell this is a 1985 Speed and Research Products Outback. It's a high end mt bike that rivals the best of the era. This particular model came equipped w/ Suntour XC. Unfortunately the derailers are long gone and the rear wheel has been replaced. Some neat touches are the sealed bearing bb, BMX style frame gussets, internal wedge seat post binder, and unique cable routing. The odd thing is there is no rear derailler hanger. Still has the original S&R seatpost which is a super rare post of the era. Does anybody know anything about Speed and Research? Not much info on the web about this company.


----------



## vulture (Jan 13, 2004)

They are from Bend, Or. I believe they were into moto and snowmobile stuff when they made these. There are quite a few around town and a buddy of mine has one. Pretty cool for the time. Lots of little dohickies for cable routing. Not sure of the timeframe, but I know who I could ask. The sign is still leaning on the old shop,


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a very cool bike, lots of neat features for sure. BMX influence is clear.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*The Outback*

Greetings!

I can definitely help you identify this bike as I, along with my partner Brad were Speed & Research! We built the bikes in Bend, OR in the early 80's, and the majority of them were sold in the Pacific Northwest. Several of them have started to surface lately, including a fine example from a fellow MTBR member.

I have some other pictures that I am sure you will find interesting as they are of two of our bikes that were stored in a garage outside bend for the last 28+ years and have never been ridden! This includes an extremely rare aluminum version of which only a couple are known to still exist. Unfortunately I am unable to post them here because I am new to the forum, but if you contact me I will send them to you if you are interested.

Hope this helps, and I am planning on posting more info in the future!

Flyingcloud


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Flyingcloud,

We are always interested in seeing small builders' bikes so go to the test forum, get your 10 posts out of the way and let's see some pictures.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Pictures*

Hi Girlonbike!

Try viewing my gallery...I posted some pics there.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*??*

PS-How do I "go to the test forum, get your 10 posts out of the way"?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Or just tell us in as many posts here about the company/Bikes etc!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

flyingcloud said:


> PS-How do I "go to the test forum, get your 10 posts out of the way"?


You aready have 10 posts. Now just click the reply button instead of using the quick reply field and you should be able to upload pictures directly into you post using the addition options


----------



## wrey (Sep 27, 2008)

Great pics Flyingcloud!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

For a second there, I thought I was the only one with one of these!

Catalog scans to come...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Some awesome promo material provided to me by Flyingcloud:


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

And Wrey - era correct Suntour XC derailleurs come up on Ebay fairly regularly - that bike deserves original spec.

In fact, I know of at least one member of this forum who has some NOS...


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like `em! :thumbsup: So....how many were actually produced?


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

MERK26 said:


> I like `em! :thumbsup: So....how many were actually produced?


I'd love to see some production numbers, as well. I feel pretty lucky to have scored one of these bikes recently off CL (I live in Bend). Perfect intersection of local and vintage! Mostly original, except for crank, rear derailleur and tires. I was told they were sold mostly locally by Century Cycles and a bit throughout southern Oregon as well. More info/history would be great.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Outback history*



mhickey79 said:


> I'd love to see some production numbers, as well. I feel pretty lucky to have scored one of these bikes recently off CL (I live in Bend). Perfect intersection of local and vintage! Mostly original, except for crank, rear derailleur and tires. I was told they were sold mostly locally by Century Cycles and a bit throughout southern Oregon as well. More info/history would be great.


I am working on putting together the story of the Outback as I have been getting more & more requests for info, but I also have a full time job! FYI-I also owned Century Cycles back in the day, and yes we sold many of the Outbacks that were produced. Please post some pictures of yours as well!!

Flyingcloud


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Outback Bushranger XC Aluminium*

Just in case you haven't been to my gallery, here is a mint condition Outback Aluminum...one of only 5 made!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So who was fabricating for you back then?


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Fabrication*



jeff said:


> So who was fabricating for you back then?


We did all our own fabrication in a small shop in Bend, OR


----------



## its-all-good (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello Flyingcloud
I believe your John right? Anyway I called your work today after seeing one of these Outback bikes in your catalog. I have one on these and did not know what it was till now. Mine is Stamped S&R 14 on the inside of rear dropout. Drum brake only. No canti mounts or brake bridge. American bottom bracket, BMX size headset, 21.1 stem, and has unstamped SE Landing Gear forks. Seem mostly era correct. Nickle finish I think not chrome. Will post some pics soon.
Would love some more info on it and maybe the year you think it was produced (as it seems like a very early one).


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Early Outback*



its-all-good said:


> Hello Flyingcloud
> I believe your John right? Anyway I called your work today after seeing one of these Outback bikes in your catalog. I have one on these and did not know what it was till now. Mine is Stamped S&R 14 on the inside of rear dropout. Drum brake only. No canti mounts or brake bridge. American bottom bracket, BMX size headset, 21.1 stem, and has unstamped SE Landing Gear forks. Seem mostly era correct. Nickle finish I think not chrome. Will post some pics soon.
> Would love some more info on it and maybe the year you think it was produced (as it seems like a very early one).


You are correct, you are the owner of a very early Outback. I don't know if we still have records, but I am pretty sure your bike was built in 1982. The abundance of BMX parts is due to the fact that very little was available for Mountain Bikes at the time. We used a lot of Sturmey-Archer hub brakes, and probably spec'd a Brooks B-72 saddle on your bike. I sent you a PM and look forward to seeing the bike! Let's see some pictures!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

I finally got a chance to dig into the archives and come up with some old pictures of the Speed & Research facility in Bend, OR circa 1985!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Interbike 1984*

Jacquie Phelan drops by the Speed & Research booth!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

If you are in the Bend area tomorrow, stop by and say hi at the after party at the Good Life Brewing Co. I will be there with some Outback memorabilia! If you own an Outback bring it on by!

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/bend-mountain-bike-pioneers-ride-oct-28th-820108.html


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

omg, i love these bikes. thanks for sharing.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Things like this are why I love this forum!



flyingcloud said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I can definitely help you identify this bike as I, along with my partner Brad were Speed & Research! We built the bikes in Bend, OR in the early 80's, and the majority of them were sold in the Pacific Northwest. Several of them have started to surface lately, including a fine example from a fellow MTBR member.
> 
> ...


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Things like this are why I love this forum!



flyingcloud said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I can definitely help you identify this bike as I, along with my partner Brad were Speed & Research! We built the bikes in Bend, OR in the early 80's, and the majority of them were sold in the Pacific Northwest. Several of them have started to surface lately, including a fine example from a fellow MTBR member.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

flyingcloud said:


> If you are in the Bend area tomorrow, stop by and say hi at the after party at the Good Life Brewing Co. I will be there with some Outback memorabilia! If you own an Outback bring it on by!
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/bend-mountain-bike-pioneers-ride-oct-28th-820108.html


G'day flying cloud, what a fantastic thread this is, its amazing that you the maker n owner of the company has turned up in this thread to fill the pieces of the puzzle in.
Just a question, you have named these bikes with destinctly Australian names like the ''outback' and ''bushranger'' any reason for that mate, just interested, cheers.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Any and all pics from the event would be appreciated!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*G'day*



Tone's said:


> G'day flying cloud, what a fantastic thread this is, its amazing that you the maker n owner of the company has turned up in this thread to fill the pieces of the puzzle in.
> Just a question, you have named these bikes with destinctly Australian names like the ''outback' and ''bushranger'' any reason for that mate, just interested, cheers.


Good question Tone's! The only problem is that nearly 35 year later I don't entirely recall. I do believe we were looking for a name that invoked the idea of the rough & tumble outdoors and had nothing to do with Marin County! I also seem to recall that there may have been more than a few beers involved! Thanks for following the thread!

Flyingcloud


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Rich...check out the photos on the other thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...ioneers-ride-oct-28th-820108.html#post9827279


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Another Outback*

comes out of the woodwork in Bend!


----------

